# old milker pumps and pulsators



## fincaverde (Jun 25, 2010)

hi, I am new here from costa rica,
anyone know where I could get new vanes for a model 73 vacuum Delaval milker pump?
and pulsators, we are milking 8 cows by hand and i'd like to hook up my dads old milker pump, the vanes had given out if I remember right and so we put in some metal ones, but am afraid they'll wear the pump out,


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

fincaverde, you should post this in the cattle forum. There are a couple of guys over there who know a lot about machine milkers.


----------



## jeff1981 (Dec 31, 2008)

Try calling IBA and asking for a reccomendation on a parts supplier. We have a DeLaval tank, but out milkers are all Surge. I know you can still get parts for most any DeLaval machines though.

You might also try Zimmerman Dairy Supply in New Holland Pennsylvania.


----------

